
V8 Release v8.0 - coldlestat
https://v8.dev/blog/v8-release-80
======
coldlestat
| Pointer compression saves an average of 40% of memory.

This is really awesome. Can't wait it to be shipped everywhere.

~~~
ksec
I wonder if this is specific to v8 or could SpiderMonkey and JavascriptCore
could benefits from the same optimisation technique.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
I believe JVMs were the first to use pointer-compression.

A good summary is at
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/25120926/](https://stackoverflow.com/a/25120926/)

Also worth reading: [https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2014/02/35gb-heap-
less-32gb-j...](https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2014/02/35gb-heap-less-32gb-
java-jvm-memory-oddities/)

------
haecceity
I'm impressed by the amount effort that went into that header svg.

~~~
est31
It's pretty cool how it's done via vector graphics AND CSS effects. Also note
how it only takes 8kb! However, it doesn't render well in Firefox: it's moved
to the right by a lot.

~~~
sidpatil
> However, it doesn't render well in Firefox: it's moved to the right by a
> lot.

Which version of Firefox are you using? I'm on 71.0 and it looks okay to me.
(It's consistent with the IE11 that I have access to.)

~~~
est31
I'm using 71.0 on Linux. And actually I misspelled: it's moved to the left not
the right. I've deactivated the ad blocker on the site. Screenshot:
[https://i.imgur.com/ajqXZoI.png](https://i.imgur.com/ajqXZoI.png)

~~~
Leszek
Yeah, sorry about that, it's fixed now.

~~~
est31
Thank you!

------
keyle
I'm so excited for optional chaining in JS.
It's?.going?.to?.be?.so?.much?.better #nosarcasm

------
creative-coder
Dear pattern lovers, you're witnessing a once-in-a-lifetime event — V8 v8

